# Quel écran pour mon Mac-Mini?



## Macélie (14 Juin 2007)

Je cherche un écran pour aller avec mon Mac Mini Intel. J'ai trouvé deux modèles qui me plaisent, mais c'est mon premier écran plat et je ne connais pas la réputation des diverses marques. J'hésite entre deux 19" 16/10e: un Acer (AL1916WS) et un Fujistsu (L19-2W). Lequel me conseillez-vous? (Mon usage c'est surtout surf sur internet et visionnage de DVD.)


----------



## anneee (14 Juin 2007)

tu peux lire ceci


----------

